# AKC Registered names



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Many of us have registered our pups! And we had to be creative and come up with an "official registration name" ! I would love to hear all the names we created and the history behind the name!! Should be fun! :bounce: 

Here I go!!!

Ollie - Oliver De Haviland - think it speaks for itself! (Olivia De Haviland-Old movie star)

Austin - JAS Havanese Power of Persuasion.....His birth name was Power so I wanted to keep it for Jan!

but to me it's just Ollie and Austin!! eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I really like that. OK here goes

Radar- Pintsize Radar Detection System---I hope I did that right

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Except It'll be CKC....:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok ...Valentino is "Be My Valentino" cause I got him right around Valentine's Day!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ok I got it



...............RADAR LOVE.......


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Token of Affection -> Adore -> Dora

(my maltese is Blonde Bombshell which we kept and I just loved the name Isabelle)


Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Blonde Bombshell------> I would have thought Marylin Monroe....I would have picked Roe.....:biggrin1: 

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

My two are: 

JoLain's Sparkling Bubbles.... Goldie was from the Champage litter, they were born on New Years Eve. Half the litter before midnight and the other two after. So two of her littermates were born in a different year. She had two gold patches on her back so those were "bubbles". 

and JoLain's Dixon Creek... The Texas Rivers litter. I knew I wanted him when he was born. I was actually hoping he didnt turn out to be top quality because I had second pick. He did ofcourse, luckily JoAnn wanted one like her other dog and took Cheyenne. 

If I ever by some accident or go crazy and breed a litter, I would have either a shoe litter, or Sex and the City Litter. 
I even have names picked out!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Drivin' Miss Oopsa Daisy (Daisy)
Midnight Constellation (Stella)
The Emmy Goes To MopTop (Emmy)
Cuban Princess (Havana)
Clown'n Around at MopTop (Jester)

Hubby named Daisy and Emmy, my mom named Stella, I named Havana and Jester. We mostly came up with the call name first, then worked on the registered name~
This will be a fun topic~!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam's litter name was "Red". So we wanted to keep that some how, but were planing on calling him Samson. First thought was "Samson the Red" that didn't sound right. So we went with ........ "Kelticdream Mighty Red Samson". Kelticdream is the kennel name of his breeder. Oh and of course, he is CKC registered.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

How fun! 

My boys are:

Lil Pawz Abe Lincoln
Lil Pawz Watch Out for the Scout

My son named Lincoln and the breeder came up with the full AKC name. She also named Scout (we couldn't think of anything better, so we just kept it).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh fun.

*Amor Vinales Tinkerbelle* "Tinky" (this one will not make much sense to you, but we wanted to keep the Cuban heritage and also keep up with the French naming system, which meant the name had to start with V for that year. Vinales is a town in Cuba)

*Havanasilk's It's A Good Thing* "Martha" - that's about as self-explanatory as it gets.

*Sedoso Havtahava Dominant Jeans* "Hillary" (All the pups were named after Opi Nail polish names, and Dominant Jeans is a name we loved because we were going with strong personalities for names... Hillary.

Since you can't change registered names with AKC, I can give you the names and stories behind Carlito (Lito), Ahnold, and Maddie, too.

*Havtahava Lil Pawz Winning Suit* "Mister Trump" - part of our strong personality naming theme. He now goes by the name Carlito or Lito. If you play pinnocle, you'll understand the "trump" correlation to "winning suit."

*Havtahava Mister Universe* "Ahnold" - part of our strong personality naming theme also. Since the Governator was first known for his body building competitions and Mr. Universe title.

*Havtahava Neverending Childhood* "Wendy" - one of the Peter Pan Litter. Wendy was the girl who never wanted to grow up. Unfortunately (fortunately?) for Jeanne, she is living up to it quite well. She now goes by the name of Maddie.

And the baby...
*Havtahava's Exquisite Design* "Piaget" - his litter was so carefully planned ("design") and he is from the Exquisite Litter.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

This is just too cute!!!!! keep it coming!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Catherine, I forgot to comment that I love the "Power of Persuasion". That's clever and catchy.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Oscar-Sedoso Oscar The Contender--after Oscar de la Hoya, the boxer:boxing:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Nico's AKC name is ERAS Classy Little Chassis (his litter theme was Shania Twain songs/lyrics). "Nico" was his temporary call name - we liked it so we kept it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

We had lots of Spanish/Cuban names picked out for Biscuit before we brought him home--in fact, we were having a naming contest among our family and friends. But nothing seemed just right.

When I picked up Biscuit at the breeder's, she casually mentioned to me that her granddaughter was very attached to our puppy, carried him around with her all day, and called him Biscuit. Somehow the name fit him perfectly. When we registered him , he became
*EL KARIS' BIZCOCHO DEL ANO NUEVO*
i.e., the breeder's name, biscuit in Spanish is "el bizcocho," and "of the New Year" because he came home to us the weekend before New Year's.

A fun thread!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Our breeder named our little girl "Flower" from Disney, but we love Hawaii and plan on retiring in Hawaii so I named her:

*Kohana Nani Kona Ha*

Hawaiian translation is *Little Flower Beautiful Princess*

and being our last name is Ha I decided someday if we ever have little ones I want to be called *HavanesebyHa*

Libby & Kohana


----------



## Rollagirl (Jul 8, 2007)

Kahlua's registered name is Hashki Antecedent. Buffy's registered name is Hashki Drusilla. The breeder called each litter names starting the the same letter of the alphabet, with each new litter starting with the next letter. Not highly original, but an easy way to keep track of who came from what littler.
Christine


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy was given her name by the breeder as they were named after the Gray's Anatomy cast....my favorite show. I liked the name Izzy, so when I registered her she became Izzy Mae's Delightfully Mine. :biggrin1: My daughter didn't register Zoey for some reason, so she is just Zoey Grace.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Oh fun.
> 
> Since you can't change registered names with AKC, I can give you the names and stories behind Carlito (Lito), Ahnold, and Maddie, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's really interesting, Kristin. You hadn't told me that story before. Isn't it funny how things come together?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Fun topic!! My girls don't have fancy registered names. What you see is what they got. My husband decided that since they weren't show dogs they didn't need fancy names. 
That being said, he named McKenna, and everyone accueses him of naming her after Jane Seymour's character, Elyse McKenna, from the movie Somewhere In Time due to the fact that I am or was a Jane Seymour fan.....He swears it's not true. If I had chosen a show name for McKenna it would have been, Lil Pawz Somewhere in Time - call name, McKenna. Sedona would have been either Lil Pawz Sedona Sunrise or Sedona Sunset.

Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Same thing with mine. Just plain old Kodi and Shelby. 
Kodi's kennel is Traveltime and Shelby's didn't have a name that I can find anywhere. Also, I wasn't that savvy on giving a registered name and a "call" name, so I didn't do it. I wasn't asked by the breeders either.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

This is fun!

Zoe is "Nor-Ann's Mountain Girl Zoe" - she was born in the mountains in North Carolina

Emma is "Zoe's Water Girl Emma Lou" - she was a Zoe pup and born at our house here, which is on the water and got the "Lou" part of her name from her dad as she is the spitting image of him

Dani is "T-Wags Moonlight Dancer" - fits her to a "T" as she loves to dance around!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Many of us have registered our pups! And we had to be creative and come up with an "official registration name" ! I would love to hear all the names we created and the history behind the name!! Should be fun! :bounce:
> 
> Here I go!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome back! You tugged at my heart strings when you kept the Power in his name  He was the powerhouse of the litter that everyone had a hard time hanging on to because he was all over the place. That boy was more than anxious to face the world 
Here's how mine got named. The one I co own is JAS Cajun Flirt. The Cajun came from living in a Cajun area, the Flirt part of the name came from her Mommy as Flirt is part of her name.
My first hav's litter theme is OPI nail polish and none of the color names seemed to fit her so I looked at the offshoots of OPI and found Flirt Alert and liked that and hoped she'd flirt with the judges when shown.....and she did 
My second hav was named Lightning because when I've needed God in my life, he's sent me lightning.
My third hav was named First Lady. She was here for a couple of weeks and I tried every name on her that I could think of and nothing fit. Then one evening someone called me and said let's name this dog! We brainstormed and talked about Ellie's personality. She has style, class, a strong sense of presence, so we started thinking about women that fit that description. Hillary was already taken so we looked further back and thought of Eleanor Roosevelt and viola, Ellie was named.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a lot of fun looking at how our dogs are named. Great idea Catherine! :bounce:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I think we need a CKC Branch of this thread.....Hmmm...Pleeeease.

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Derek, just join in here. There are a few CKC upthread. CKC doesn't really name differently, does it?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

No they don't really differ I think. I have put the name "Radar Love" in for Little Radar but I feel it's pretty plain considering the name.

Perhaps....

RADAR-My Shiny Radar of Love.

Hokey I Know....:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, with all the names you've posted, are you just tossing ideas around? He's not registered yet?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar has to be Neutered to be registered. Breeders Rules....

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, OK. That makes sense. I still have the registered names done, but they don't get the AKC papers until after the neuter (or spay).


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

It's a partial registration I believe. You send in the papers for the procedure to notify it has been done and then you get the registration papers. We pick the name then. I have only submitted two different names, well three I think but I think I like "Radar Love" the best. It's pretty hard to think if anthing to go with his name. Everyone has such cool names that go with a nice long sentence for their Hav's

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I like the "Pintsize Radar Detection System" option. However, it may be too long, especially if you have to use Ashtone in there. I don't know the length restriction for CKC, if there is one.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah I think your right on that one. I just might have to use the "Radar Love" handle.

Ashtones Radar Love...Hmm can't remember how the rest of it goes.

Derek


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Our guy is:
Fur Robbie R Miracle Mr Quince
I think I have said this before,but his name truely fits.He was for our special needs son Robbie,(fur Robbie) and both are miracles!I like how you can read it 2 ways and emphasize Robbie being the miracle or Quincy being the miracle.
Fur Robbie R Miracle or 
R Miracle Mr Quince

Fun!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey I really like that name. It fits like a glove.....Very Sweet....thanks for that one.

Derek


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cute name for Quincy!

I am SO happy to see Quincy's avatar is back!! I missed his furry face!!!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamie's Mommy (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello everyone... this is officially my first post on the forum.. (although I have been lurking over Ryan's profile for a while)..
so we finally got Beamers registration certficate!!! Yay!!!
Even though his name does not have anything to do with the car, his registered name with the CKC is...........Ashstone's Seven Series Beamer...

Marija


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamie's Mommy said:


> Hello everyone... this is officially my first post on the forum.. (although I have been lurking over Ryan's profile for a while)..
> so we finally got Beamers registration certficate!!! Yay!!!
> Even though his name does not have anything to do with the car, his registered name with the CKC is...........Ashstone's Seven Series Beamer...
> 
> Marija


Welcome aboard, Marija!! Congrats on getting the official CKC certif. Exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome Marija! I wonder how many couples both post on this forum. I know that my hubby does not, but he is always asking about what is new.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What a cute name...especially since I have a little 325 used Beamer!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Beamie's Mommy (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.. I can see why my husband is so hooked to this forum!
I try not to post because Ryan posts enough for the three of us!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Marija--you can't quit now. We need you--your pictures, your opinons, etc....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marija, :welcome: to the forum! It's nice to see Beamer's mom here too.


----------

